# What is the story with silk pillow cases?



## Piper212 (Jan 19, 2012)

I went and got a blow dry last night and it was one of those salons that only do blow drys and they were selling silk pillow cases because they apparently keep your hair from frizzing and tangeling up. Is this true?! Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

Silk allows for skin and hair to slide across the surface versus getting "caught" on cotton which can cause hair breakage.

I know quite a few ladies who swear by it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

It's also suppose to keep your skin from prematurely wrinkling. To me it just sounds like BS and a way to sell expensive silk or satin products (since REAL silk and REAL satin are VERY expensive).


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's also suppose to keep your skin from prematurely wrinkling. To me it just sounds like BS and a way to sell expensive silk or satin products (since REAL silk and REAL satin are VERY expensive).


Not necessarily. I sew with a lot of silk for some of the costumes I make. Of course, it really depends on what you consider very expensive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Usually it runs about $17 a yard. You can make 2 pillowcases out of that depending on the size of the pillow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 19, 2012)

That's not expensive but the silk/satin pillows - real silk/satin - are expensive premade. What's sold in stores typically may NOT be legitimate silk or satin so buyer beware because there are fakes out there.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not expensive but the silk/satin pillows - real silk/satin - are expensive premade. What's sold in stores typically may NOT be legitimate silk or satin so buyer beware because there are fakes out there.


Yeah, while real silk can sometimes be found at the local craft/fabric stores, those are usually test/first run which are not that great. I tend to buy my silks straight from a silk supplier (Silk Baron)since I tend to buy large amounts at a time.


----------



## Silks by Isvari (Jan 20, 2012)

I make and sell silk pillowcases, which are 100% silk charmeuse and hand-dyed. I swear by silk pillowcases for many reasons. 


You will wake up looking better; your skin will have less morning creases
Your hair will be shinier and fuller
Sleeping on silk may prevent the onset of wrinkles.
Silk pillowcases are a fabulous way to pamper yourself and someone you love. It is a way to show compassion for yourself night after night; a way to be reminded that you are truly special.
Your expensive face creams will not be absorbed into the silk like they are with cotton cases.
Silk is resistant to dust mites
We spend a third of our life sleeping and it is something we do every night. So it is truly the gift which keeps on giving. With Silk Pillowcases by Isvari, every night you can enjoy cuddling up with 100% charmeuse silk pillow cases. These pillow cases are individually hand-dyed and the amount of love that goes into the making of these fine silks is evident in their beauty. Each pillow case is unique and a work of art. The colors are lusciously soft and inviting.

*link removed by mod*


----------



## katana (Jan 20, 2012)

I have also heard that silk/satin pillow cases are supposed to prevent wrinkles and keep hair from snagging.

I prefer smooth cotton pillow cases myself. I don't buy into the entire wrinkles from pillows argument.

I also find when I use a silk or satin pillow case, they slip all over my bed and end up on the floor more often then not. Not only that but they pull like crazy when rings and earrings get caught on them, making them look awful after awhile.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 24, 2012)

A seller on eBay offers (or used to) 50% cotton 50% silk bed linen - it is as soft as pure silk because the cotton threads are on the back of the cloth, good quality (a few people on a long hair forums bought them) and can be machine washed at low temperatures.


----------

